# 350Z vs. NSX



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

NSX VS. 350Z.....Which is faster? That Z looks faster... 
(stock for stock 1/4 mile race)


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

NSX would win. 

NSX 1/4: around 13.5
350Z 1/4: around 14.1


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

Henry8866 said:


> *NSX would win.
> 
> NSX 1/4: around 13.5
> 350Z 1/4: around 14.1 *



And I would call that a conservative estimate. I've seen as low as 13.17. Gotta give Honda credit there. A 13 second car is impressive for an engine under 300 hp. Nope, a 350 Z would have a lot more fun with a NSX 3.0 auto.


I assume you are talking about the 3.2 not the 3.0.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

but don't forget the price difference either.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, if my memory serves me correctly, there's about a 65000 dollar difference between the two...thats about ten thousand dollars for every tenth of a second.

-Matt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

when the Z gets it's twin turbos from Nismo, I'm sure it'll be back up there. I've heard people whining about the new Z not having turbos, and it's so stupid b/c this N/A V6 is pushing out about as much as the old VG30DETT was. When this fucker gets some turbos, it will be way ahead of the old 300zx TT. 

I would never get an NSX. I can either put $100,000 into an NSX, or I could put $36,000 into a brand new, fully loaded Z and the remaining 64,000 into the engine and I would guarantee I would have a 9-10 second 350Z for the same money as a stock NSX.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *when the Z gets it's twin turbos from Nismo, I'm sure it'll be back up there. I've heard people whining about the new Z not having turbos, and it's so stupid b/c this N/A V6 is pushing out about as much as the old VG30DETT was. When this fucker gets some turbos, it will be way ahead of the old 300zx TT.
> 
> I would never get an NSX. I can either put $100,000 into an NSX, or I could put $36,000 into a brand new, fully loaded Z and the remaining 64,000 into the engine and I would guarantee I would have a 9-10 second 350Z for the same money as a stock NSX. *


who told you that NISMO is making a twin turbo kit? i know of 5 aftermarket co.'s that are making bolt-on TT kits right now. most namely GREDDY, they say it makes a SAFE RELIABLE 350whp. but who need safety and reliability?   All your going to have to do is turn up the boost and add MO FUEL and bam you got 500whp. that's in the 10's!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, didn't know that. I knew Nismo was working on something before.

either way, NSX is money down the drain. now that I look at it closer, I now say that 350Z could run 8's or so with the money saved by buying a 350 over an NSX.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

i didn't mean that nismo isn't going to make a turbo kit, i just haven't heard anything about it


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *i didn't mean that nismo isn't going to make a turbo kit, i just haven't heard anything about it *


Must...have...350Z...and twin-turbos...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

speedz19 said:


> *And I would call that a conservative estimate. I've seen as low as 13.17. Gotta give Honda credit there. A 13 second car is impressive for an engine under 300 hp. Nope, a 350 Z would have a lot more fun with a NSX 3.0 auto.
> 
> 
> I assume you are talking about the 3.2 not the 3.0. *


nsx is the only reason why you should give honda credit. fuck the rest of the hondas


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

SHIFT_SHIFT_SHIFT_SHIFT_ 0-60 in 18.6! GO B12!

lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would never buy any honda, EXPECIALLY THE NSX. Every model sux my ballz except for the S2000 and the NSX, and If I'm gonna pay that much for a brand new NSX, it better run 9's stock.


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

s2000 eats balls as well.

civic. on crack.


----------



## nx2k (Aug 4, 2002)

if price was not a consideration, i would take the NSX over the Z any day regardless of what is faster.
im sure the nsx would outlap the Z too


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/0307tur_350z/


says the GREDDY twin turbo kit boosted up to 334whp 

1/4 mile at 12.9... damn..


----------

